# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  كذبات امي الثمانية للدكتور مصطفى العقاد

## سيف الدين المقبول

*كذبات امي الثمانية للدكتور مصطفى العقاد 





 ليس دائما ً: تقول أمي الحقيقة !!.. للدكتور مصطفى العقاد 







ثماني مرات : كذبت أمي عليّ !!!... 
تبدأ القصة عند ولادتي ، فكنت الابن الوحيد في أسرة شديدة الفقر 
فلم يكن لدينا من الطعام ما يكفينا .... 
وإذا وجدنا في يوم من الأيام بعضا ًمن الأرز لنأكله ويسد جوعنا : 
كانت أمي تعطيني نصيبها .. وبينما كانت تحوِّل الأرز من طبقها إلى 
طبقي كانت تقول : يا ولدي تناول هذا الأرز  ، فأنا لست جائعة .. 
وكانت هذه كذبتها الأولى 
وعندما كبرت أنا شيئا قليلا كانت أمي تنتهي من شئون المنزل وتذهب 
للصيد في نهر صغير بجوار منزلنا ، وكان عندها أمل أن أتناول سمكة قد 
تساعدني على أن أتغذى وأنمو ، وفي مرة من المرات استطاعت بفضل 
الله أن تصطاد سمكتين ، أسرعت إلى البيت وأعدت الغذاء ووضعت 
السمكتين أمامي فبدأت أنا أتناول السمكة الأولى شيئا فشيئا ، وكانت أمي 
تتناول  ما يتبقى من اللحم حول العظام والشوك ، فاهتز قلبي لذلك ، 
وضعت السمكة الأخرى أمامها لتأكلها ، فأعادتها أمامي فورا وقالت : 
يا ولدي تناول هذه السمكة أيضا ، ألا تعرف أني لا أحب السمك .. 
وكانت هذه كذبتها الثانية 
وعندما كبرت أنا  كان لابد أن ألتحق بالمدرسة ، ولم يكن معنا من المال 
ما يكفي مصروفات الدراسة ، ذهبت أمي إلى السوق واتفقت مع موظف بأحد 
محال الملابس أن تقوم هي بتسويق البضاعة بأن تدور على المنازل 
وتعرض الملابس على السيدات ، وفي ليلة شتاء ممطرة ، تأخرت أمي في 
العمل وكنت أنتظرها بالمنزل ،  فخرجت أبحث عنها في الشوارع المجاورة ، 
ووجدتها تحمل البضائع وتطرق أبواب البيوت ، فناديتها : أمي ، هيا نعود 
إلى المنزل فالوقت متأخر والبرد شديد وبإمكانك أن تواصلي العمل في الصباح ، 
فابتسمت أمي وقالت لي : يا ولدي.. أنا لست مرهقة .. 
وكانت هذه كذبتها الثالثة 
وفي يوم كان اختبار آخر العام بالمدرسة ، أصرت أمي على الذهاب معي ، 
ودخلت أنا ووقفت هي تنتظر خروجي في حرارة الشمس المحرقة ، 
وعندما دق الجرس وانتهى الامتحان خرجت لها فاحتضنتني بقوة ودفء 
وبشرتني بالتوفيق من الله تعالى ، ووجدت معها كوبا فيه مشروب كانت 
قد اشترته لي كي أتناوله عند خروجي ، فشربته من شدة العطش حتى ارتويت ، 
بالرغم من أن احتضان أمي لي : كان أكثر بردا وسلاما ، وفجأة  نظرت 
إلى وجهها فوجدت العرق يتصبب منه  ، فأعطيتها الكوب على الفور وقلت لها : 
اشربي يا أمي ، فردت : يا ولدي اشرب أنت ، أنا لست عطشانة .. 
وكانت هذه كذبتها الرابعة 
وبعد وفاة أبي كان على أمي أن تعيش حياة الأم الأرملة الوحيدة ، وأصبحت 
مسئولية البيت تقع عليها وحدها ، ويجب عليها أن توفر جميع الاحتياجات ، 
فأصبحت الحياة أكثر تعقيدا وصرنا نعاني الجوع ، كان عمي رجلا طيبا 
وكان يسكن بجانبنا ويرسل لنا ما نسد به جوعنا ، وعندما رأى الجيران 
حالتنا تتدهور من سيء إلى أسوأ ، نصحوا أمي بأن تتزوج رجلا ينفق 
علينا فهي لازالت صغيرة ، ولكن أمي رفضت الزواج قائلة : 
أنا لست بحاجة إلى الحب .. 
وكانت هذه كذبتها الخامسة 
وبعدما انتهيت من دراستي وتخرجت من الجامعة ، حصلت على وظيفة 
إلى حد ما جيدة ، واعتقدت أن هذا هو الوقت المناسب لكي تستريح أمي 
وتترك لي مسؤولية الإنفاق على المنزل ، وكانت في ذلك الوقت لم يعد 
لديها من الصحة ما يعينها على أن تطوف بالمنازل ،  فكانت تفرش فرشا 
في السوق وتبيع الخضروات كل صباح ، فلما رفضت أن تترك العمل 
خصصت لها جزءا من راتبي ، فرفضت أن تأخذه قائلة : 
يا ولدي احتفظ بمالك ، إن معي من المال ما يكفيني .. 
وكانت هذه كذبتها السادسة 
وبجانب عملي واصلت دراستي كي أحصل على درجة الماجيستير ، 
وبالفعل نجحت وارتفع راتبي ، ومنحتني الشركة الألمانية التي أعمل بها 
الفرصة للعمل بالفرع الرئيسي لها بألمانيا ، فشعرت بسعادة بالغة ، 
وبدأت أحلم ببداية جديدة وحياة سعيدة ، وبعدما سافرت وهيأت الظروف ، 
اتصلت بأمي أدعوها لكي تأتي للإقامة معي ، ولكنها لم تحب أن تضايقني 
وقالت : يا ولدي .. أنا لست معتادة على المعيشة المترفة ... 
وكانت هذه كذبتها السابعة 
كبرت أمي وأصبحت في سن الشيخوخة ، وأصابها مرض السرطان اللعين ، 
وكان يجب أن يكون بجانبها من يمرضها ، ولكن ماذا أفعل فبيني وبين 
أمي الحبيبة بلاد ، تركت كل شيء وذهبت لزيارتها في منزلنا ، فوجدتها 
طريحة الفراش بعد إجراء العملية ، عندما رأتني حاولت أمي أن تبتسم لي 
ولكن قلبي كان يحترق لأنها كانت هزيلة جدا وضعيفة ، ليست أمي 
التي أعرفها ، انهمرت الدموع من عيني ولكن أمي حاولت أن تواسيني 
فقالت : لا تبكي يا ولدي فأنا لا أشعر بالألم ... 
وكانت هذه كذبتها الثامنة 
وبعدما قالت لي ذلك ، أغلقت عينيها ، فلم تفتحهما بعدها أبدا ... 

إلى كل من ينعم بوجود أمه في حياته : 
 حافظ على هذه النعمة قبل أن تحزن على فقدانها ... 
وإلى كل من فقد أمه الحبيبة : 
تذكر دائما كم تعبت من أجلك ، وادع الله تعالى لها بالرحمة والمغفرة .. أحبك يا أمـي 









.

__,_._,___
*

----------


## سامرين

*بعد الام فى إيه!!!
اللهم احفظ امى وارض عنها وارضها وعافها واعفو عنها
واغفر لجدتى وارحمها واسكنها فسيح جنانك ياارحم الراحمين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يحفظ امهاتنا وامهات المسلمين من كل سوء 

*

----------


## majdi

*ربنا احفظها وعافيها واغفر لها فى حياتها ومماتها يا كريم 

*

----------

